# Français de papier



## MiyagiMizuki

Hello,How can we translate "Français de papier" in English. I get the meaning but don't know how to transpose it in English.


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome to the forum, MiyagiMizuki.

I have never heard this term, and I have no idea what it could mean.

We will need context. Where did you see/hear this expression? If in a book, what are the title and the author? The more information you can provide, the better we will be able to help you.


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

Thank you SwissPete! I heard this expression mainly in politics debate or interview. It was mostly used in the interwar period by the right,far-right wing even though nowadays we can see a resurgence in the political debate. I never read it in a book, but we might find this expression in the Great Replacement by Camus. Now for the context ,people use this expression when speaking about the French citizen,especially the naturalization process. As there are many ways to become French some politics use the administrative way (papier refers to the writing process/visa/residence permit) to become French as an expression to speak about foreigner I'll say.


----------



## Language Hound

If I understand correctly, I would suggest "French on paper."
_He's French on paper._


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

Fair enough,thank you !


----------



## BUCK52

Some people in France think that a large part of French citizens  having foreign origins (mainly North Africans) do not really feel
French, but they have French passports or ID,  stlill a lot of them are bi-national...


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

Yeah, it's exactly that. Do you know how we can translate it into English ? Language Hound proposed French on paper , what's your view on it ?


----------



## BUCK52

"doubtful" citizenship...


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

Ok thank you !


----------



## SwissPete

"so-called" citizenship...


----------



## Language Hound

Miyagi, please supply a complete sentence in which you would use this term.

I found what appears to be a Columbia University thesis in which "French on paper" is used several times.
Here is one example (highlighting mine):


> The prevalence of the term “Français malgré eux” (meaning “French in spite of themselves”) throughout these debates reinforced the view that many recent immigrants had received their citizenship involuntarily, and implicitly undeservedly, and did not identify as, or indeed want to be, French. Many other similar terms proliferated, including *“French on paper” which was contrasted with “French at heart” or even “French by roots.”*45 These terms introduced a new and potentially dangerous turn in the discourse of belonging: not only did they differentiate between France’s citizens but they also implied a hierarchy based on differing degrees of ‘genuine Frenchness.’


Source


----------



## joelooc

In reference to the Great Replacement theory I've heard  "français de la cinquième colonne" ("fifth column french"), would this be understood in English? In french, it obviously takes some historical background to understand, which seems to be the point: using an obscure way of speaking about a touchy issue.


----------



## Language Hound

BUCK52 said:


> Some people in France think that a large part of French citizens  having foreign origins (mainly North Africans) do not really feel
> French, but they have French passports or ID,  stlill a lot of them are bi-national...


Thank you for this explanation.
I would not call this "doubtful" or "so-called" citizenship because they are French citizens; their citizenship is not in doubt.
It is, as you say, that they do not really *feel French.*
That is also what the thesis I referenced above points out.


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

Language Hound said:


> Miyagi, please supply a complete sentence in which you would use this term.
> 
> I found what appears to be a Columbia University thesis in which "French on paper" is used several times.
> Here is one example (highlighting mine):
> 
> Source


Thank you very much , I think you are right and the French on paper seems to be the closest to Français de papier.

This is from the wikipedia :

*Français de papier* est une expression controversée, souvent opposée à Français de souche.

For the sentence I heard it one time like that : Les Français de papier ne sont pas de vrai Français / Français de souche.


----------



## Language Hound

joelooc said:


> In reference to the Great Replacement theory I've heard  "français de la cinquième colonne" ("fifth column french"), would this be understood in English? In french, it obviously takes some historical background to understand, which seems to be the point: using an obscure way of speaking about a touchy issue.


I'm afraid not many Americans would understand "fifth column French" and, if they did, it would be with the following meaning:


> *fifth column*
> A clandestine group of people who work subversively within a group, organization, or country in order to betray it to an allied outside force. In the US during the Cold War, there was constant fear and suspicion of people supposedly working in a fifth column to spread the influence of communism from within.


_Farlex Dictionary of Idioms_


----------



## Language Hound

I like "French on paper" for "Français de papier" because it conveys that a person has the _papers_ that make them French (French passport, French ID card, etc.) but it implies that the person does not seem/feel truly French.

Still, it would help if the OP supplied a sentence in which the term would be used.


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

Language Hound said:


> I like "French on paper" for "Français de papier" because it conveys that a person has the _papers_ that make them French (French passport, French ID card, etc.) but it implies that the person does not seem/feel truly French.
> 
> Still, it would help if the OP supplied a sentence in which the term would be used.


Revendiquer la préférence nationale, demander la purification culturelle, exiger que « les Français de souche » soient supérieurs aux « Français de papier », c'est créer les conditions d'une guerre civile entre les communautés.

Cambadélis aux députés PS : « Calmons-nous ! »

Pour Jean-Yves Camus, chercheur spécialiste de l'extrême droite, la thèse du «grand remplacement» consiste effectivement à dire «qu'une partie de la population française n'est pas vraiment française. Ce seraient des Français de papier.»

Jean-Marie Le Pen converti à la thèse du «Grand remplacement»

Geoffroy de Lagasnerie écrit : _« Les fonctionnaires vivent dans la hantise des_ “Français de papier”, _qui souhaiteraient devenir citoyens pour des motifs_ “instrumentaux” _(les aides sociales, faciliter les voyages, etc.), sans manifester un attachement_ “sincère” _à leur pays d’accueil, sans se sentir honorés à l’idée d’intégrer la communauté nationale. »

D'excellents Français..._


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

_“Officially s/he is French”. _


----------



## wildan1

MiyagiMizuki said:


> I'll stick with the French on paper


It doesn't really make much sense to my AE ear.



Le Gallois bilingue said:


> “Officially s/he is French”.


Or even a bit more skeptically:_ Technically, he's/she's French._


----------



## pointvirgule

Je pense que _French on paper *only*_ serait un équivalent suffisamment parlant pour cette détestable expression xénophobe.


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

wildan1 said:


> It doesn't really make much sense to my AE ear.
> 
> 
> Or even a bit more skeptically:_ Technically, he's/she's French._


Yeah you’re right but from the beginning this sentence doesn’t make much sense right ? It might don’t sounds good to the ear but it’s the only “approved” word



pointvirgule said:


> Je pense que _French on paper *only*_ serait un équivalent suffisamment parlant pour cette détestable expression xénophobe.


Détestable expression xénophobe ? Ce n’est que ton interprétation subjectif de cette expression + le sujet est la traduction d’une expression et non un avis progressiste/humaniste


----------



## swift

Je suis entièrement d’accord avec @pointvirgule ! Si vous ne traduisez pas l’expression française par un équivalent aussi chauvin et raciste, vous serez passé à côté du sens et de la portée de cette détestable expression xénophobe.


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

swift said:


> Je suis entièrement d’accord avec @pointvirgule ! Si vous ne traduisez pas l’expression française par un équivalent aussi chauvin et raciste, vous serez passé à côté du sens et de la portée de cette détestable expression xénophobe.


Je ne vois pas la portée raciste dans cette expression mais bon peut-être que les français voient le racisme partout ? Au Japon quand un étranger veut prendre la nationalité japonaise il doit renoncer à sa nationalité antérieure et ne prendre que la nationalité japonaise est ce que ça fait des japonais des xénophobes détestables ? Au passage on à un mot très similaire à “... de papier”


----------



## swift

Vous ne pouvez pas détacher cette expression de son contexte politique ni de sa portée idéologique. Je crains sincèrement que vous n’ayez pas totalement cerné les personnalités politiques dont parlent certains passages que vous avez cités plus haut. 😓


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

swift said:


> Vous ne pouvez pas détacher cette expression de son contexte politique ni de sa portée idéologique. Je crains sincèrement que vous n’ayez pas totalement cerné les personnalités politiques dont parlent certains passages que vous avez cités plus haut. 😓


Vous avez raison mais du coup je ne peux pas utiliser ce mot sans passer pour un xénophobe ? J’ai toujours entendu des gens dire Français de coeur et ce n’est pas xénophobe pourtant.


----------



## Keith Bradford

MiyagiMizuki said:


> Je ne vois pas la portée raciste dans cette expression mais bon peut-être que les français voient le racisme partout ? ...



Ce phénomène n'est pas unique à la France.  J'ai entendu dire par un Anglais "Just because a kitten is born in a herring-box, that doesn't make it a herring".  Pour lui les documents qui prouvent la nationalité, *même l'acte de naissance*, ne suffisent pas : c'est la 'race', la couleur de la peau, qui compte.

L'expression _Français de papier_ est par définition raciste, même si sa traduction en anglais ne sera pas directe. _"They may be British citizens but they're not English"_ is sometimes heard.


----------



## Sarah L.

MiyagiMizuki said:


> Vous avez raison mais du coup je ne peux pas utiliser ce mot sans passer pour un xénophobe ?


Je ne sais pas si vous passerez nécessairement pour un xénophobe, mais les expressions de ce type sont indéniablement associées à l'extrême droite et aux personnes qui pensent que la France accueille trop d'immigrés. D'ailleurs dans plusieurs extraits que vous avez cités dans vos précédents messages, cette expression est mise entre guillemets, ce qui est une façon pour l'auteur de montrer qu'il ne considère pas forcément que ces mots reflètent la réalité. Le problème n'est peut-être pas l'expression en elle-même mais plutôt le fait que ceux qui l'utilisent ont souvent tendance à considérer que la majorité, voire la totalité, des citoyens dont les ancêtres ne sont pas français, ne sont que des "français de papier".


MiyagiMizuki said:


> J’ai toujours entendu des gens dire Français de coeur et ce n’est pas xénophobe pourtant.


Cette expression n'a pas grand chose à voir puisqu'elle désigne des personnes qui n'ont pas la nationalité française mais qui se sentent français et qui sont très attachés à la France. Ce n'est pas xénophobe bien sûr, au contraire.


----------



## wildan1

> Miyagi Mazuki: J’ai toujours entendu des gens dire Français de coeur





Sarah L. said:


> Cette expression n'a pas grand chose à voir puisqu'elle désigne des personnes qui n'ont pas la nationalité française mais qui se sentent français et qui sont très attachés à la France.


That would be like someone who says in English_ "France is like my second home" _or _"...second country"_--or simply_ "French at heart". _That's something quite different: Français de cœur


----------



## Bezoard

Could we use "nominally French" to convey a similar idea?


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

[...)
D’accord merci pour cette éclaircissement


----------



## Locape

MiyagiMizuki said:


> Je ne vois pas la portée raciste dans cette expression mais bon peut-être que les français voient le racisme partout ? Au Japon quand un étranger veut prendre la nationalité japonaise il doit renoncer à sa nationalité antérieure et ne prendre que la nationalité japonaise est ce que ça fait des japonais des xénophobes détestables ? Au passage on à un mot très similaire à “... de papier”


Les Français ne voient pas le racisme partout, ils sont pour la plupart conscients que cette expression est utilisée avant tout par l'extrême droite (sans guillemets) pour justifier leur racisme. Comme expliqué plus haut, ces personnes considèrent ces immigrés comme n'étant pas réellement français même s'ils en ont la nationalité, et prétextent que ce sont eux qui ne se sentent pas français.
[...]
Je conseillerais donc, comme l'a expliqué @Sarah L., d'utiliser cette expression avec précaution et de la mettre entre guillemets..


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

D’accord pour l’utilisation du mot avec des guillemets [...]


----------



## Kelly B

I agree with LanguageHound and PointVirgule - on paper sounds fine to me. I'd rearrange PV's suggestion to _only French on paper._

edit: I found it interesting that when I tried the phrase "American on paper" the perspective was often reversed - many examples were immigrants who said they felt fully American, but they unfortunately were not American on paper.


----------



## MiyagiMizuki

Thank you !


----------



## Language Hound

Kelly B said:


> ...I'd rearrange PV's suggestion to _only French on paper..._


----------



## mehoul

Cela n'a pas été relevé mais il me semble que dans l'expression "Français de papier" il y a un jeu de mots avec "le papier" (le matériau) et "les papiers" (les documents administratifs). Le premier sens renverrait à l'expression d'origine chinoise "tigre de papier". 

Je me demande si "makeshift French" conviendrait ici.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Non, ça cloche et en effet veut rien dire. Cependant, pour moi, après un peu de réflexion, c’est ce _que _*Kelly B *a déjà proposé _ “only French on paper “ _qui a tapé dans le mille- de loin.


----------

